
MS introduces new Edge with full-screen popup that can't be skipped - amaccuish
https://twitter.com/TaranVH/status/1278758217074405377
======
pacamara619
I remember the days they were slapped with a hefty lawsuit for bundling IE
with Windows. What they are doing now is Beyond Good and Evil.

~~~
throwawaysea
On the other hand the competitive landscape has changed. Apple doesn’t let you
use any rendering other than safari on mobile devices. Chrome is google’s way
of controlling the open web. Microsoft can point at these examples. I say,
break them all up.

